# Best way to get him in cage?



## charlie27 (May 29, 2011)

Roary has been flying around for the past hour, which has been lovely to watch but he wont go back in his cage. 
I've tried to catch him, but with him not being tame its hard work and I dont want to harm or damage what small trust he has in me. 

Little tinker escaped again!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Can he step-up at all? Could you try and get him to step-up onto a perch, and perhaps even have some millet in your hand to distract him while you walk him back to the cage and put him in? 

Sometimes if the cage door is open and they see a nice favorite snack in there, they will go back, but obviously it is a no-go for him. If all else fails, you *might* have to towel him, but that would be a last option.


----------



## charlie27 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you. 
He wont step up. He was getting close to the perch but then flying away!

He's in now, he landed on a picture above the cage and sort of slid down to land on his cage and hopped in 

Were going to be doing some serious training


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

GOOOOOOOD LUCK! 
lil stinkers are crafty sometimes.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i often have to resort to getting him on my finger and then putting my other hand in front of him to confuse him. he hates being put back in his cage. crafty devil runs around on top of the finches' cage to get away from me


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

charlie the exact situation happened to me ...he flew around room but didnt allowed me to touch it ...i could get him in the cage so i caught him with small "blanket"(dont know the name ) and put it back on cage ...


----------

